# Oracle XE 10 mit Java



## harry (8. Feb 2007)

Hi!
Wollte fragen mit welchen Treiber ich eine Verbindung mit
Oracle XE (Express Edition) 10 herstellen kann, bzw. ob
das überhaupt möglich ist?
Welchen Treiber sollte ich da verwenden?
mfg


----------



## DP (8. Feb 2007)

nimmste die normalen jdbc-treiber von oracle.


```
import oracle.jdbc.*;
import oracle.jdbc.pool.*;
```


----------



## harry (8. Feb 2007)

Und wie sieht da der Connection-String aus?
mfg


----------



## DP (8. Feb 2007)

hier hast du ne anleitung für alles was du brauchst:

http://download-uk.oracle.com/docs/cd/B25329_01/doc/appdev.102/b25320/toc.htm


----------



## harry (8. Feb 2007)

Danke vielmals!


----------

